# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Chuck NORRIS facts!

## Alienated

Kjo teme i dedikohet te madhit Chuck NORRIS. 



Ai eshte i papare, me i forti, me i mencuri, me i afti.

Po te dale ndonje bir nene moderator te mbylle kete teme, do merret vesh me Chuck NORRISIN.



Ju lutem shume qe t'i tregoni ketu faktet per Chuck Norrisin qe lexuesit te jene te kujdesshem po te takohen me te.

Une po sjell ca ne vazhdim...

----------


## Alienated

1.Lotet e Cak Noris sherojne nga kanceri, per fat te keq ai nuk qan asnjehere

2.Cak noris ka numeruar deri ne pakufi - dy here

3.Cak Noria nuk fle, ai eshte ne pritje

4 jetojme ne nje univers qe vazhdimisht zgjerohet, ne fakt mundohet t'i largohet Cak Norisit

5.Ne keyboardin e Cak noris nuk ka CTRL, ai ka cdo gje ne kontroll

6.Nje dinosaurus e pa shtrember njehere Cak Norisin, njehere

7.Sa here qe Cuk Noris qesh, nje njeri vdes. Pervecse ne raste kur qesh duke luftuar, athere vdesin dy.

8.Jashttokesoret ekzistojne, por ato e dine cdo te thote te vizitosh nje planet ku ndodhet cak Noris.

9.Cak Noris vret dy gure me nje zog

10. Cak Noris fle me jastekun nen pistolete

11.Formula kimike e cianidit eshte CN- , njesoj si inicialet e Cak Noris. koincidence? Se besoj

12.Kur ishte femije prinderit i dhane nje cekic, ai i dha njerezimit Stonehenge

13.Kur Cak Noris luan monopol ndryshon harta gjeografike e botes

14.Cak noris asnjehere nuk shkon te dentisti sepse dhembet e tij jane te pathyeshem. edhe armiqte e tij asnjehere nuk shkojne te dentisti sepse nuk kane dhembe.

15.ligji i pare i termodinamikes thote se energjia as nuk mund te krijohet as nuk mund te shkatrohet, pervecse kur takohet me Cak Noris

16.Cak Noris di gjithcka mund te dihet pervecse definicionin e meshires

17.Kur thua 'asgje seshte perfekte' , Cak Noris e mer personalisht

18.Cak Noris ka vdekur para 10 vitesh por vdekja ka frike ti tregoje

19.Cak Noris duartroket me nje dore

20.Kur Cak Noris hedh bumerang ai nuk kthehet nga frika

----------


## Alienated

-Chuck Norris e shkaterroi Tabelen e Sistemit Periodik te Elementeve. Ai njeh vetem elementin e befasise.

- Teoria e Evolucionit nuk ekziston. Ne fakt ekziston nje liste e krijesave te cilave Chuck Norris ju ka dhene leje per te jetuar.

- Chuck Norris nuk mba ore ne dore. Ai vet vendos sa eshte ora.

- Kur Chuck Norris bie ne uje, ai nuk laget. Uji ChuckNorrisizohet.

- Chuck Norris ka humbur virgjinitetin para babait te vet.

- Chuck Norris mund ta fshije dhe Recycle Binin nga kompjuteri.

- Chuck Norris mund te shohe nje film qe zgjat 60 minuta, per vetem 20 minuta.

- Chuck Norris nuk perdor perezervativ - s'ka mbrojtje nga Chuck Norris.

- Pse zgjerohet kosmosi?! Sepse te gjithe ikin nga Chuck Norris.

- Chuck Norris mund te ngreje ulesen ku eshte ulur vet.

- Lezbejket nuk ekzistojne. Ekzistojne ca femra qe s'e kane takuar akoma Chuck Norrisin.

- Cfare i duhet Chuck Norrisit qe per nje minute te vrase 100,000 njerez? I duhen vetem 100,000 njerez.

- Ne vitin 1945 amerikanet u desh te vendosnin: te hudhnin nje bombe berthamore, apo ta dergonin Chuck Norrisin. Vendosen per metoden me humane...

- Ne jeten e tij, Chuck Norris eshte nervozuar vetem dy here. Ne histori keto ndodhi njihen si Lufta e Pare Boterore dhe Lufta e Dyte Boterore.

- Chuck Norris ka fituar nje miliarde dollare ne kuizin Kush deshiron te behet milioner.

- Cili eshte dallimi midis maces dhe Chuck Norris? Macja ke vetem 9 jete.

- Chuck Norris tashme ka qene ne Mars. Jo rastesisht atje nuk ka shenja jete.

- Pse qajne bebet kur lindin? Sepse e kane kuptuar qe kane ardhur ne boten e Chuck Norris.

- Chuck Norris nuk e respekton ligjin. Ligji e repsekton ate.

- Zoti tha: Le te behet drite. Chuck Norris ia ktheu: Thuaj "te lutem".

- Pasqyra u shpik qe dhe Chuck Norris te shohe friken.

- Qekur kuptoi qe Cunami eshte i demshem per njerezit, Chuck Norris vendosi te mos i laje teshat e veta ne oqean.

- Chuck Norris nuk ka llogari bankare. Ai futet ne banke dhe vetem e thote shumen e parave qe do.

- Po te doje Chuck Norris, Jozefina Topalli behet Miss Bota, dhe asnjeri s'guxon ta dyshoje vendimin.

- Chuck Norris ka regjistruar DVD film prej 4.5 GB ne floppy disk.

- Chuck Norris e di shifren e fundit te numrit PI.

- Chuck Norris ka yahoo mail ne hotmail.com

- Chuck Norris e korrigjon "spell-checkun".

----------


## Apollyon

> - Pasqyra u shpik qe dhe Chuck Norris te shohe friken.





> - Chuck Norris nuk perdor perezervativ - s'ka mbrojtje nga Chuck Norris.





> - Pse qajne bebet kur lindin? Sepse e kane kuptuar qe kane ardhur ne boten e Chuck Norris





> 11.Formula kimike e cianidit eshte CN- , njesoj si inicialet e Cak Noris. koincidence? Se besoj


Gallate kto te gjitha.. Alienated  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une jam pa brinje loooooooooool.Hhahahhahahahahhahhaahah.Alienated je i madh.
 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## Alienated

Pyetje: A e dini si e kercen Chuck Norris lumin?
Pergjigje: Per se gjati.

----------


## JACK FOLLA

Thjesht i ka perkthyer sepse Chuck Norris Facts ka 10 vjet qe xhiron ne internet dhe ka me dhjetra site qe merren vetem me kete pune.

Mjafton te kerkoni ne Google.

Moda e fundit eshte
Obama Facts.

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

Xhelal Ferizi eshte Chuck Norris!!!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Nese ti ke 5 dollare dhe Chuck Norris ka poashtu 5 dollare , dije qe ai ka me shum para se ti  :buzeqeshje: 

Chuck Norrisi mund te teshet me sy hapur !!!

Chuck Norrisi vret dy gurez me vetem nje zog !!!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Chuck Norris nuk ka nevoje per mjek qe ti bej kolonoskopine, sepse e ben vet!

----------


## Conquistador

Te gjithe njerzit kane 23 çifte kromozomesh. Chuck Norris ka 72... dhe te gjitha jane helmuese.

----------


## Daniel Maker

shife shife

----------


## Conquistador

Chuck Norris aktualisht nuk shkruan libra. Fjalet mbledhin njera-tjetren nga frika.

----------


## Alienated

> Chuck Norris aktualisht nuk shkruan libra. Fjalet mbledhin njera-tjetren nga frika.


-Po e dini ju si i lexon librat ai?
-Thjeshte i ngul syte ne liber dhe informacionet rrjedhin vet ne trurin e tij.

- E dini ju qe Chuck Norris nuk ha mjalte, por i pertyp bletet.

- Nje kobra e kafshoi njehere Chuck Norrisin, dhe pas 5 ditesh dhimbje te padurueshme, ngordhi kobra.

- Chuck Norris nuk do kete kurre infarkt. As zemra e tij s'e sulmon dot.

- Vetem nje person njehere ne jete e ka rrahur Chuck Norrisin. Edhe ai njeri s'jeton me. (Bruce Lee)

- Kur Chuck Norris shikon diellin, djersitet dielli. Shkenca kete fenomen e njeh si rreshje shiu. 

- Chuck Norris nuk ka shtepi. Ai futet ku t'i doje qejfi dhe banoret e asaj shtepie ikin menjehere.

- Chuck Norris asnjehere s'ka fituar Oscar per aktrim, sepse ai asnjehere nuk aktron.

- Zoti deshi te krijonte token per 10 dite, por Chuck Norris i dha vetem 6.

- Chuck Norris mund te pjesetoje me zero.

- Chuck Norris ka qene pilot-kamikaze. Dymbedhjete here me rradhe...

CFARE DO BENTE CHUCK NORRIS NE SHQIPERI?

- Do e ngrinte lekun permbi euron.
- Brenda nje dite do hapte nje metro ne Tirane, dhe do ndertonte tre ura ne kohen e pushimit te drekes.
- Do e perkthente fjalen "mer jahu" ne anglisht.
- Do dergonte SMS naten e Vitit te Ri.
- Do ju shiste kinezeve rrobe nga Tregu i Gabit.
- Ne transportin publik, edhe shoferi edhe faturinoja do paguanin bilet per cdo xhiro.
- Do i detyronte administratoret publike neper zyra te buzeqeshnin.
- Do gjente Trojen ne Librazhd.
- Do e akuzonte Fiks Faren per kurverite e Pangos.  :ngerdheshje: 
- Do bente HOP perpara se te kercente.
- Do mbijetonte me rroge mesatare.
- Do e detyronte Maks Velon te behet Minister i Rinise dhe Sporteve.
- Ceshtja "Fasllic" nuk do ekzistonte. As Fasllic s'do ekzistonte.

Keni ju ndonje ide se c'do bente Chuck Norris ne Shqiperi?

----------


## white-knight

Chuck eshte cool.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ca i tha Chuck Norris Zotit kur e takoi ?

Psstttt xhaje... je ul te karrigia ime ....

----------


## toni007

per moshen qe ka mbahet akoma mire ne forem....
por mos te gabohem eshte over 60

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Keni frikë nga Chuck Norris?
> Yyyyyyyyyyyyyy - shumë
> Absolutisht po - edhe atë shumë


Mungon nje opsion!

----------


## Beran

Hahahahahahaha , më ke bo për uj !!

----------


## Alienated

> Mungon nje opsion!


Cili opsion mungon moj *Anxhi*, na e thuj njehere ta shohim ca kemi harru, sa s'e ka pare Chuck Norris  :ngerdheshje:

----------

